# Rescue fostering



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, I filled out a application to foster Cairn rescues. There is a Cairn with addisons and has a slight incontinince problem that is resolved with a belly band. I am doing some reasearch on the addisons and speaking with my vet today about him. He is very sweet and very cute according to his current foster mom. When I finsih speaking to vet and getting all the info, I probably will love to help out the little guy..Not little actually he is 22 lbs...that is probably due to his addisons from what his current vet says. 

I am going to pick up a yorkie this coming week for my dad. She is being given up because the owners have 3 children and are going to be getting custody of 2 more and she cant take care anymore. My dad and step mom are elated about it. They havent had a pet in 17 years.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats awesome! So do you get to keep the dog your fostering if you decide that you want to keep it? I don't think I'd be able to foster because I'd become to attached to the dog to part with it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes I could keep the dog if i felt that my heart would break. I would then have to go thru all the nessecary steps to adopt even though I foster the fella. I was looking to adopt at first and as I read more and spoke with a few rescuers I felt that I could do it. The rigorous application and homestudies and references they need make me feel that If I do fall in love with the dog, I would be certain that it would go to a great home. For example...The rescue I am going thru just had 3 dogs brought in that thier owner had died. They need a foster home quickly. Even though it will take 2 more weeks for my evaluation to go thru. I want to help them. I cant take all 3, but I could at least help.. I really dont know how I would react to a pet I love leaving me..But as one gets homed another happy pup will come. They allow the foster parents to be involved with the adoption process so I feel certain it will be easier to let go..i guess. Since it will be my first time, I am not sure how I will feel..But regardless i promise the pups they will have a great life with me and my pets.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

I foster with Norsled and our latest foster is now a permanent family member! LOL We are very picky on where our fosters go and do all of the home visits, fence checks(Huskies are escape artists!) etc. Makita is the only one that we have adopted although we LOVED all of our previous fosters but she came to us a severely underweight girl in an emergency situation with heartworm so we ahve nursed her back to health and between my husband getting sooooooo attached and our stray Golden that is now a family member being sooooo atttached, we have just decided that she is staying. LOL She and her Golden sister are like siblings and you never see one without the other.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yea...I have been reading posts from all of you that do rescue and I have to say yall inspired me. The more research I did on the subject and the more stories I have read made it more concrete. With Digit and his story I feel I need to give back somehow to the rescue workers around the US that sends me pictures of dogs that they think look like Digit. Even still...There is a few that spend time to help me find him. The love they have for thier fosters. And the way it makes them feel to be able to place them. Gives them Peace.

I know that I will love them as my own..I do worry about attaching myself to them. But, Its the least of my worries. Just being able to love them for a little while seems it would be a gift in itself. 

I also worry about Puddles and Dozer and how it would affect them. Dozer had a bout after Digit left. He got sick and was worrying me for a few weeks after that.I am more worried about my pets attaching than me.

Thanks for being an inspiration.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yesterday, My step mom and I went to pick up her Yorkie. Her name is Lexi and she came from a family with 5 children. Military family...Very very sad situation. I saw a ligitamite reason for surrendering her. She is 14 months old and very pretty. 9 lbs. I never seen a normal sized yorkie before. the ones I met were no bigger than my foot...I wear a 6.5...She was well taken care of...It was the first time I ever was involved in a situation like that . There were so many tears it broke my heart to see. Lexi settled well at my dads. You can still tell today that she was missing her large family. She claimed her spot on my dads belly while he was laying on the couch. So I think everyone will be ok.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

digits mama, That is such wonderful news, both that you are getting into the rescue/foster scene and that your dad and step mom got a new dog. I certainly hope it all works out for them. I hope they will call or write Lexi's old family in a month or so and let them know how well it is going. Even maybe send a photo of her. I am sure it would mean a lot to them and ease their mind a bit. You are right, sometimes there are legitimate reasons for having to give a dog up and it is absolutely heartbreaking. I pray I never have to give one of my angels up. It is hard enough to lose them to death. Not knowing where they were or who was taking care of them would be more then I could bare. Best of Luck with the fostering. I myself am a miserable failure when it comes to Foster. Not bad owner though LOL I have managed to take training dogs in and give them back. I didn't have to keep them as long, and I kept in my mind the whole time the dog is not mine. LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Inga.... Thanks alot...I feel I have some stabilty to give back somehow...There was a time in my life years ago that I thought i just may of had to give Digit up. It was only a thought..but it was enough to scare my butt into gear and get on with a life to make sure nothing like that happens. 

I have been speaking with many rescue groups in the past months and learning from you guys here on this forum that made me want to do this badly. I have been working with our county officals in regards to the humane society in my county. I have never been this close to this side of what goes on and it has made me realize alot.

I have room for 1 foster at a time. Call em mine until they are adopted. I really think I can do this.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Digitsmama, from everything you've posted and if I'm reading it right, you're one tough cookie. Not meaning that in a bad way, I just mean that you set your mind to something and there's no stopping you. Watch out world, here she comes!!!

I think you will be a great foster home. You are a person with a great deal of love to give and you will make a big difference in alot of lives. You could be the deciding factor in a great many lives that come your way. 

I wish you only the best in this newest venture of yours. I know you will be successful and I know there will be many creatures that come through your doors that will be better for the experience.


----------

